# Worried about overpayment mistake



## Tryinghard (6 Jul 2011)

Hey long time lurker and just registered here Im having a tough time with social welfare at the moment I recently left my family home due to past incidences of abuse. When I first recvieved jobseekers allowance there was an over payment of 300 euro. I was given the option of paying back the overpayment at a rate of ten euro per week which I agreed to. 

However when I changed address and had my claim transfered I received a letter saying there was an outstanding debt that hadnt been paid and it was suggested that 5 euro per week be deducted from my payments. I am already paying ten euro per week back to the social welfare for this overpayment and never stopped paying it and there hasnt been anymore overpayment so can this be a mistake? Can it be the new office is unaware of my continueing payments towards the over payment? I live on my own without family support or rent allowance so im quite worried about this deduction as I need every penny I can get! Any help would be most apreciated!


----------



## Tryinghard (6 Jul 2011)

Ps the new letter said there was an unpaid debt not an overpayment I went into my local office and the person who deals with things like this is on holiday so I have to wait at least a week. Needless to say im worried! Are mistakes like this common once you transfer a claim?


----------



## gipimann (6 Jul 2011)

Now that you're living on your own, you can ask for the amount you're paying back each week to be reduced - perhaps that's what the letter was trying to say.  

Don't worry about the situation, you're doing all you need to do, and you can sort it out with the person when they come back.


----------



## Tryinghard (6 Jul 2011)

Just to simplify I was paying back an overpayment of 300 euro at ten euros per week. I transfered my claim and I received a letter from my old social welfare office saying there was a debt of 290 euro not paid and it was suggested that the debt be paid back at 5 euro per week. Now I am being deducted a total of 15 euros per week. Is it a case of them thinking I stopped the repayments or are they accusing me of an claiming an overpayment (which I didnt do)?


----------



## Tryinghard (6 Jul 2011)

They have added to the amount I am repaying back Im more confused than anything because I dont know wheter their accusing me of a new overpayment (which I didnt do). Im sorry im not very knowledable on this Im just signing onto the social welfare to get out of my current circumstance Im 17 by the way !


----------



## gipimann (6 Jul 2011)

Can I ask how are you on Jobseeker's Allowance if you're aged 17?   Are you on Jobseeker's Benefit?  Were you working before you became unemployed?

Jobseeker's Allowance isn't paid to persons under 18.

The situation regarding the overpayment sounds complicated, and you will have to sort it out with the person in the local office.   If there has been an error, you may get a refund (or your original overpayment will be paid back faster).


----------



## Tryinghard (6 Jul 2011)

Sorry jobseekers benifit I was working since 16 until a few months ago and Im nearly 18 so if my benifit runs out I can go onto allowance I was told. I just dont want to be cut off unexpectadly due to a mistake.


----------

